# Getting Close!!!!!



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

well, we are just about 58 days away from the big showdown and there has been little to no trashtalk being thrown around- thats not normal, is everyone feeling ok???

Anyone making any big adjustments for the big day?? I myself, im stocking up on big blades........just to throw everyone off. Im actually going to be anchored in 15-25 foot of water using slip bobbers and leeches.....:B 

I know one thing- team #25 is busting out the big guns for this day, i need all the help i can get


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

ezbite said:


> IT'S A COPY!


How did i know you were going to be the first one over here starting trouble and picking on poor little innocent me. Im only 22 ez--pick on someone your own age and size  

Like i told you before- it may be close, but not exact. Stinger may of started the color, but me and Ole pete PERFECTED it. YAAAAA BABY!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey Ez what place did you get last year? 104


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

tubuzz2 said:


> Hey Ez what place did you get last year? 104


thats a sore subject.....way to rub salt in the wound, I like your way of thinking though  :B 

Ez has thick skin, he can take it.....and we all know he can dish it out. We all know this is just in good fun


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Sorry tom I had too.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

im really surprised there hasnt been more trash talk about this.....i guess everyone is in a loving mood this year


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

loving mood until next yr when i deceid to get into the action


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

NUM1FIRE said:


> loving mood until next yr when i deceid to get into the action


we all better look out if you get in it next year, you;ll have all the trolling secrets under your belt by then :B


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

i hope but you never know though  yea but i wont know ALL the secrets though


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

NUM1FIRE said:


> i hope but you never know though  yea but i wont know ALL the secrets though


i guess we'll find out. I need some of your hott beginners luck to run off on me for this tourny, you gonna help me out?


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

got to get me on your boat and we will negotiate from there


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

George,

I received the USCG permit for the Hawg Fest this week in the mail.

It still seems strange to have that handled from the Buffalo office.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Lundy said:


> George,
> 
> I received the USCG permit for the Hawg Fest this week in the mail.
> 
> It still seems strange to have that handled from the Buffalo office.


good to hear. Sounds like its official then- i cant wait. Yep, its hard to "answer" to someone 200+ miles away, but thats the military for you


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

ezbite said:


> woooooaaauch! whats up wit dat? talk about an unprovoked attack. no i think it was in the 80's.lol. had a few problems last year. ive got a super secret blade and bead patern as soon as you tell me what it is. buddy.


blades?? is it pink panties? (the blade tom, not what we would find in your top dresser drawer)


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Come September 20th you won't be in Geneva or Ashtabula anymore Toto ! LOL ! Can't wait, looking forward to meeting up with everyone the night before at the Plantation !


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

krustydawg said:


> Come September 20th you won't be in Geneva or Ashtabula anymore Toto ! LOL ! Can't wait, looking forward to meeting up with everyone the night before at the Plantation !


yep i got my room booked up, let me know what all we need for the cookout friday and ill bring it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

I can bring something to the cook out. I have resevation at my house. Hey EZ they getting any steelhead out your way? Sorry about the attack, the hot combination this year will be Reef Runners since you can not catch a fish on one.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

tubuzz2 said:


> I can bring something to the cook out. I have resevation at my house. Hey EZ they getting any steelhead out your way? Sorry about the attack, the hot combination this year will be Reef Runners since you can not catch a fish on one.


tub- im not the legend Ezbite but yea, there is some chrome swimming around the spots we are fishing. We are still trolling to slow IMO to get them good (im only going 2.0-2.3),


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

ezbite said:


> george will be the one in the pink thong and orange life vest.:C


get used to seeing me- thats all i got to say, This face and name isnt going away :B


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

ezbite said:


> thats your trash talk?? ?? susans got feelings..


nope- no trash talk here. I told you im a changed man.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Did you two guys exchange fishing vows and get married yet  ????   LOL


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

thats what im saying tom--i think gary,kgone,scott and all them should be in their own category and let us rookies battle in another division.........either way, ill be ahead of you- thats all that matters really in the end. Judging by last year- all i have to do is catch 2 fish all day to finish 87th


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

ezbite said:


> ok, now im confused, are you talking trash or not or are you PMS ing wont the coast guard give you some bed rest for the syndrome? and we caught 3 fish last year. this will be my year. like they say 3's a charm. with all the bigshots fishing with you and were both launching at the same time, so im gonna be your shadow....like white on rice....like stink on sheeeet...where you troll, I troll.lol. you already know that big heavy tub of yours aint gonna out run the TROPHY!!


i may not be able to keep up when its fac- i max out at 32knots. But give me 3-4's and ill be alot better off, and ill be dry


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

You *Ole timers* crack me up... it's as if listening to preview of a new movie trailer.."Even Grumpier Ole Men" part 3 ....LOL.

Fellas, keep up the entertainment.... and thanks for the laughs... I needed it today.....


Frank


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

fishon said:


> You *Ole timers* crack me up... it's as if listening to preview of a new movie trailer.."Even Grumpier Ole Men" part 3 ....LOL.
> 
> Fellas, keep up the entertainment.... and thanks for the laughs... I needed it today.....
> 
> ...


ole timers??? I know that leaves me out...........hell you guys have more years of experience than i do birthdays


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

ezbite said:


> yea, i got toe jam older than you.lol:S come to think of it, it looks better than you too.hahahaha.


you ever hear of a damn shower? Toe jam definitly is not cool anymore. They have medicines for that. hell, im just going to the HF to donate my $150 and eat some pig- i probably wont catch a damn fish all week :G


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

O.K. I'll bite ! You two (EZ & Gju) are aware that this is a 5 biggest walleye to the scale tourney aren't you ? :B Don't be bringin' you're five biggest sheepzilla's to the scale, the weigh station personnel will know the difference !


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

ezbite said:


> who you trying to kid? we got weeks to find them..theres so many fish around there we gotta snag one by accident.


i MAY be able to snag one during my 10 day pre-fishing trips.....i hope so, at least to build my confidence a little. Its been a few months since i caught a walleye......


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Just for further clarification, the top picture is what you are pursuing for the Hawgfest, the pictures below that should be kept for your dinner plate and not the tourney !


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

they need to rename that lure to match your shades tom..............CHEAP SUNGLASSES


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

ezbite said:


> shooooot, i wish those were cheap sunglasses. actually those babys are the best sunglass investment ive ever done. ive had them over 5 years now and still going strong. seems i take better care of sunglasses when their more expensive. who knew? george if you stop buying all that tackle that you'll never use, you too might be able to afford a pair in a day.lol.


i got my shades! Oh ya! sexxxxxy and tactical. Hey, you remeber this day.....yea thats right- the hooky spoon kickin arse and taking names, like always


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Gju42486 said:


> im really surprised there hasnt been more trash talk about this.....i guess everyone is in a loving mood this year



Just remember, when the green flag drops, the bullsh!t stops.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

ezbite said:


> but cant we have a little fun till the green flag drops


uh oh serious het showed up......no more joking. Im going to be on my best behavior now


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Just remember, when the green flag drops, the bullsh!t stops.


I agree, BRING THE NOIZE BOYZ !

EZ I'm glad you don't have a fifth finger because that sheepzilla would turn that frown upside down !


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey EZ,

Don't those glasses date back to the "don't ask don't tell" policy


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Lundy said:


> Hey EZ,
> 
> Don't those glasses date back to the "don't ask don't tell" policy


you took the words right out of my mouth lundy :B


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

ezbite said:


> WHOA!!! i see how this thread has turned to a bashin' of a future hagwfest check cashin', big fish catchin', hansom son of a gun
> 
> misfit....shut her down buddy..lol.
> 
> ...


tom anything that covers most of your face makes you look (better). Thats why i have that ski mask on my boat


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

just make sure your trophy has this :C .....i think with a boat like that your gonna need atleast 2 :C :C


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

ezbite said:


> dahlberg mode buddy, dahlberg mode:B
> 
> 1st week of august is almost over, hummmm, getting time to turn the trophy west...


i hear ya man- im headed that way sept 1st. Then taking 2 weeks vacation before the event


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

so are we gonna have side bets here fellas ???


Frank


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

fishon said:


> so are we gonna have side bets here fellas ???
> 
> 
> Frank


I'm game ! What do you have in mind ?


----------



## Pond Scum (Jul 7, 2004)

Side bets rule, but the anticipation of winning will be for naught. Put the side bets directly in my side pocket at takeoff so you can at least concentrate on having a nice day on the water.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

ezbite said:


> yea, i bet george wears a pink thong and an orange life vest..hahahaha!!!%


i have to that way you can see me reeling in the hawgs and tuck in behind me 2 hours later when you and your trophy finally arrive onscene. 

Im down for sidebets- lets talk about them here that way we have proof what was said.....who is first?


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm probably the greenest boat in the tourney....After my huron disaster earlier this year I am due for at least one big fish.

any takers?


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

krustydawg said:


> I'm game ! What do you have in mind ?


 How bought this...

Side Pot for top finishers or should i say between the captains??... ??? 20 bucks for biggest hawg weighed in or top team in pool among the OGF friends here .... winner take all ???

We'll call it the OGF's "*Big Stick Pot*" 

so who ever wins is the 2008 Hawgfest's "*Big Stick*"...

or any other ideas that will wont cause a riot??? 

It will be very tough to due odds... so any other sugeestions???

Frank


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

im in, sounds good. Money to be paid at the captains meeting? Who can we trust here to hold it


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Don't forget that I'm having food at the Plantation immediately following the captain's meeting.

Burgers, dogs, potato salad, ect........

We'll have a fire and plenty of BS.

BYOB

No country music allowed.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Don't forget that I'm having food at the Plantation immediately following the captain's meeting.
> 
> Burgers, dogs, potato salad, ect........
> 
> ...


ill be staying there as well, thur/fri/sat and leaving sunday- let me know what you need and ill bring it.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Gju42486 said:


> How about eighty hot dogs, eighty burgers, enough buns for both, and ten gallons of potato salad.
> 
> 
> I'll bring some katsup and mustard.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hetfieldinn said:


> How about eighty hot dogs, eighty burgers, enough buns for both, and ten gallons of potato salad.
> 
> 
> I'll bring some katsup and mustard.


ezbite is all over that---ill take care of the relish.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Gju42486 said:


> just make sure your trophy has this :C .....i think with a boat like that your gonna need atleast 2 :C :C


 Them are fightin words right there


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Got One said:


> Them are fightin words right there


thats why i tossed tom 2 liferings.....i figured you guys would be hanging out together and would both need them....heres another one for toxic  :C


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

If none of you have been to Hets cookout on Friday- it's a blast. We ( the staff) will be there as well. Lots off fun and lots of BS to go along with the event. 
I think Hets puts this on to wear the other teams out and give him an advantage. Hey, don't laugh it worked last year.  
Not only hets cookout but the staff of OGF will be staying in the big house and will be glad to meet anyone that comes. The plantation on Thursday, Friday and even Saturday night is a fun time. We will be getting there on Thursday as well. 
I'll have my boat but if anyone needs a passanger I'm sure we can help you out there's always someone that will go out for a few hours of fun fishing.
It's getting close guys.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

man with all this trash talking and bashing i am definately going to have to get into the hawg fest next yr


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Don't forget that I'm having food at the Plantation immediately following the captain's meeting.
> 
> Burgers, dogs, potato salad, ect........
> 
> ...


rex and i will be there...pm me if ya want to let me no what you need...
PS....if i bring country will it throw off your timing on saturday?? might be just the edge i need!!!


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Well actully that back fired on him last year .. one of his own didn't make it..LOL what a night...

the Het cookoff is a great time...

.. of course i'll bring another 15 pounds of kielbasa and buns...

Frank


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

ezbite said:


> hold on there dale, i think george is going to need to be a passanger on YOUR boat for hawgfest. after he does a week of prefishing, that old thompson of his is gonna need to be put in the shop for a re-power.


My rental rate for Saturday will be much higher than other days! 
The bidding will start Friday night


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

fishon said:


> Well actully that back fired on him last year .. one of his own didn't make it..LOL what a night...
> 
> the Het cookoff is a great time...



That ended up working to my advantage having a two person team. BrotherB was a perfect tourney partner, and it'll be me and him from here on out.


Anyone that doesn't know the story, here it is in a nutshell:

My good friend and third team member ended up pulling a 48 hour shift. He drove to the cookout the night before HawgFest. He was taken in by all of the excitement of the tournament, and ended up having way too much celebration (in the form of Vodka). He ended up missing the tournament.

No harm, no foul. I've been there more times than I can count.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> That ended up working to my advantage having a two person team. BrotherB was a perfect tourney partner, and it'll be me and him from here on out.
> 
> 
> Anyone that doesn't know the story, here it is in a nutshell:
> ...


Your right.. thank you for correcting me .. you did do well despite.. but i have to admit that was hilarous... 

Brother B is a great stick and a good dude... I'm glad things worked out either way....

Looking forward to it again this year...

Frank


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

No Smack talk in 6 days ????

fellas what gives..... EZ + GJU.. you two makin out in Ashtabula or somethin????


LOL


Frank


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

fishon said:


> No Smack talk in 6 days ????
> 
> fellas what gives..... EZ + GJU.. you two makin out in Ashtabula or somethin????
> 
> ...


  not without you frank, 2 is a party-3 is a fest 

Im done talkin smack- im to mature for that stuff  I just hope i can catch a fish that day so i feel special


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

ezbite said:


> ive been layin low, seems our good natured kidding around has offened some people on the site. humm..i could say something about those people, but my momma always said if you aint got nuthin nice to say, then shut up....
> 
> actually im just saving up for the smack talk storm and whats up with the team killbossy. throwing doubles at us george??


very true tom- to many pm's of people saying that i pick on you to much and saying they dont find humor in it.....oh well  

Yea, i seen team sausage over there, always gotta pick on the greenhorns, Maybe because we dont have little bass boat looking toys to fish out like they do with their big 250Hp engines that "Kiss the tops of the waves like a butterfly landing on a flower" hmmmmmm


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

ezbite said:


> i find humor in everything you do, espeically when you try to run your hawfest harnesses you tied and pull them after 10 minutes. classic comedy..


confidence my friend- confidence. You KNOW what ill be running for the fest, i actually think i started it then you followed along after you seen the hawgs they pulled- hmmmmmm. I think everyone will be shocked really---dont worry, ill have some with me when im standing on the podium so you guys can see em


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

LOL.... ahh much better.....LOL


Frank


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

fishon said:


> LOL.... ahh much better.....LOL
> 
> 
> Frank


so hows team sausage doing these days? getting nervous yet?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Team big STICK is doing just fine PAL thanks for asking. Team Bass Boat is heading to NY next week, leaving the wet boot catching for YOU and TOM on Erie, we're after some real fish :B


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

K gonefishin said:


> Team big STICK is doing just fine PAL thanks for asking. Team Bass Boat is heading to NY next week, leaving the wet boot catching for YOU and TOM on Erie, we're after some real fish :B


big stick huh??? Hmmm- what are you overcompensating for Kevin?  

Ill take the dead logs all day everyday bud- my freezers are full, but keep em coming. Im a loyal diehard walleye guy


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

ezbite said:


> oh say what you want but you know where you learned to use those baits...humm, maybe some night off cleveland, it was..


naaaaaaa- just a few days after the fishcrazy derby with your buddy


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

ezbite said:


> whats amatter sweetpea? loosing your nerve? lol :C 3 days of silence. dont let the bass turds get you down.


Bass turds..... My oh My ..... since when do "bass boats" have ciscos and Vector Downriggers" eh ????

I'm ready for you two.... 18 hours and im off to get some KIngs : in a so called bass boat...LOL inthe meantime:You two can can practice running your silly little green blades of joy....


I C where this has gone.....LOL

Frank


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Frank you guys leaving tomorrow?


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

fishon said:


> Bass turds..... My oh My ..... since when do "bass boats" have ciscos and Vector Downriggers" eh ????
> 
> I'm ready for you two.... 18 hours and im off to get some KIngs : in a so called bass boat...LOL inthe meantime:You two can can practice running your silly little green blades of joy....
> 
> ...


jelousy is the best form of flattery frank  Green blades of joy? Now what the hell are they? Your speechless over there so your makin stuff up now  

Good luck on the kings- my dad went yesterday on a charter up at olcott and nailed 7 kings, a steelie, brown and lake trout- 75-100FOW he said it was a "f'n blast":B


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I thought imitation was the best form of flattery???


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Big Daddy said:


> I thought imitation was the best form of flattery???


it WAS untill i changed it  Im kind of a big deal- i can change stuff like that carl


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Gju42486 said:


> jelousy is the best form of flattery frank  Green blades of joy? Now what the hell are they? Your speechless over there so your makin stuff up now
> 
> Good luck on the kings- my dad went yesterday on a charter up at olcott and nailed 7 kings, a steelie, brown and lake trout- 75-100FOW he said it was a "f'n blast":B


Thank you George.. This is all in good humor and all in good fun... yeah i Saw the one pic you sent to Kev's phone yesterday awhile we were slaying more walleye..... Nice Looking fish there and thats great news that you Dad had a banner day out there... 

i am so pumped!!!

Scott were are ready to roll ...Thank you Once again for your help!

Frank


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

fishon said:


> Thank you George.. This is all in good humor and all in good fun... yeah i Saw the one pic you sent to Kev's phone yesterday awhile we were slaying more walleye..... Nice Looking fish there and thats great news that you Dad had a banner day out there...
> 
> i am so pumped!!!
> 
> ...


yea a buddy of his on another boat pulled 2 beasts, one was 34 lbs the other 31 i believe. I WILL be up there next year doing it. They went out with the charter boat "on the rocks" out of olcott


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

The big dawgs as in kgone and frank or the big dawgs at work?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

Looks like a real sheephead killer there.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

tubuzz2 said:


> Looks like a real sheephead killer there.


oh it is---trust me. I seen it in action numerous times. :S


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

tubuzz2 said:


> Looks like a real sheephead killer there.


Don't you know Sheepzilla's only bite green bait with spots  :B


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

K gonefishin said:


> Don't you know Sheepzilla's only bite green bait with spots  :B


now thats not all true---only if "stinger" is stamped in the back. I personally have a few purrrrrdy green spoons with spots that are a walleye magnet when the walleye are eating frogs 10 miles offshore


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Gju42486 said:


> now thats not all true---only if "stinger" is stamped in the back. I personally have a few purrrrrdy green spoons with spots that are a walleye magnet when the walleye are eating frogs 10 miles offshore



You act like that spoon is gods gift to walleye fisherman...one good day doesn't consitute talking about a spoon for 4 months  now if you bang fish on it every time you fish spring to fall then okay roll with it...You dig..SUCKA LMAO.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> You act like that spoon is gods gift to walleye fisherman...one good day doesn't consitute talking about a spoon for 4 months  now if you bang fish on it every time you fish spring to fall then okay roll with it...You dig..SUCKA LMAO.




LMAO..... Five time, five time, five time, five time ,five time.....

there is their "green spoon of joy" again.....

What r wez gonna do wid theze boyz.. eh.....

Frank


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

K gonefishin said:


> You act like that spoon is gods gift to walleye fisherman...one good day doesn't consitute talking about a spoon for 4 months  now if you bang fish on it every time you fish spring to fall then okay roll with it...You dig..SUCKA LMAO.


oh it does  Have no fear though- i ordered me a couple kgone perch specials from a good friend of mine, i hear they have been known to pull a fish


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Gju42486 said:


> oh it does  Have no fear though- i ordered me a couple kgone perch specials from a good friend of mine, i hear they have been known to pull a fish


You wish you could get your hands on the Kgone perch reef runner, you just might boat a few eyes on a crank bite  :B


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

K gonefishin said:


> You wish you could get your hands on the Kgone perch reef runner, you just might boat a few eyes on a crank bite  :B


hey cranks are mostly all i have been running lately to be honest, and they have been pulling alot of weight. Believe it or not, they are out more than the spoons now


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

ezbite said:


> cause your spoons SUCK! HAHAHAhahahahahahahahahahaha....


LMAO........


off to NY i go.... I'll let you boys practice.....



LOL


Frank


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

ezbite said:


> cause your spoons SUCK! HAHAHAhahahahahahahahahahaha....


i know how you really feel deeeeep down inside. Ill teach you everything you need to know, dont worry  

I mean, i basically taught you our new big fish killer so you can thank me whenever you want :B


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

geeeez! even your inline weights look like sheephead. If im not mistaken- that gay red spoon was lost to a sheephead.....hmmmm am i right?


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

First of all the most important stuff. Steve do you need any cookers or equipment for the Friday night liars session?

As for the rest of you blow hards if you all run your chops on game day like you are now We'll end up with a small craft warning due to all your hot air! I think our team will likely run a jig program along the break wall in Huron. If that don't cut it we may throw some buzz baits along shore at Cranberry. I'm pretty sure we can get a program going between the two. Thats my story for now, and I'm stickin' to it.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

yellow jacket? I never seen you wear a jacket at all???? I though that spoon was called redhead


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Captain Kevin said:


> First of all the most important stuff. Steve do you need any cookers or equipment for the Friday night liars session?



I'll see what I have and what I need after I get back from new york, and see if some people can bring some of it.

We are keeping it simple this year. No fish fry. It takes too much time and effort, and the cook (BrotherB last year), doesn't get to party and mingle much.

This year we've decided to stick with burgers/dogs/sausage, and some side dishes. Quick and easy is the plan this time.

As always, if anyone would like to bring anything, it would be appreciated. Wave Warrior has already graciously signed on to bring potato salad.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Captain Kevin said:


> As for the rest of you blow hards if you all run your chops on game day like you are now We'll end up with a small craft warning due to all your hot air!


Agreed. Like Krusty said, 'bring the noyz boyz'


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hetfieldinn said:


> I'll see what I have and what I need after I get back from new york, and see if some people can bring some of it.
> 
> We are keeping it simple this year. No fish fry. It takes too much time and effort, and the cook (BrotherB last year), doesn't get to party and mingle much.
> 
> ...


im in for bringing whatever we need, burgers, brats, charcoal- whatever. Let me know steve


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

ezbite said:


> please dont highjack this thread with your serious talk..hahahahaha....were trash talkin here, sweetpea .hahahaha!!!


when theres food involved- it gets serious. Im a fat unathletic fat kid buddy, and your not to far behind me. We all know you ate a few big macs in your day


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

ezbite said:


> i havent eaten that fried lard in about 3 years. but when i was your age, i once ate a leech for 2 all beef pattys, special sauce, lettuce, cheese, pickles, onions on a seseme seed bun....


yep- my suspicion was true.......im sure that special sauce you speak of was the deciding factor too :S


----------



## G.LoomisMan (Aug 12, 2006)

Gju42486 said:


> yep- my suspicion was true.......im sure that special sauce you speak of was the deciding factor too :S


thats probably gotta be the funniest thing ive read all week hahahahha


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey Big Daddy you fishing the hawgfest this year with Brewkettle?


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

ezbite said:


> hey george, you aint gettin chicken are you? moving your boat to vermilion area already .....buk buk buk buk baaaak,,


gettin chicken? C;mon now- we all know that after i move to vermillion thats all your going to be eating is chicken, rice and mcdonalds, once the stash of walleye is gone that i caught for you, YOUR GONNA STARVE. Nope, not gettin chicken bud- just gotta use the time to my advantage since i havnt fished that area much. Dont worry, come Hawgfest time-ill be giving you a call and letting you know where they are so you can catch some too


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

ezbite said:


> oh my, i see what george has thrown together his final crew, he had lots of offers, but i now know who he went with and i can honestly say the sheephead off vermilion are in trouble and probably a few of the whitebass too.  :S


nope- my crew is holdin stronnnnng buddy and ready to crank the 10lbers in....i mean, after all- i have 5 guys and only need 5 10lb fish, i figure they can handle one fish a person. See you on the podium


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

ezbite said:


> dont forget to respool the snoopy rods, would hate to have you lose those big sheep. :G


you seen em- they are all respooled buddy, the dipsies are painted, the ole petes are shined, the reels are spooled up and i have 7 hawgs tied up to a dock at bulans............:B :B


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Gju42486 said:


> i have 7 hawgs tied up to a dock at bulans.....



yer gonna need 'em.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hetfieldinn said:


> yer gonna need 'em.


yep  especially with the angler of the year out there


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Gju42486 said:


> nope- my crew is holdin stronnnnng buddy and ready to crank the 10lbers in....i mean, after all- i have 5 guys and only need 5 10lb fish, i figure they can handle one fish a person. See you on the podium


Just make sure you keep it to 6 rods or less. I hate for you to be dq'd on a rules violation. I know EZ will be watching. (If you can find him) I hope those old magda's don't lock up on you! You may want to tear 'em down and oil up the drags. I would do this asap. As a matter of fact you should probably soak them in oil overnight.
Gene


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

BlueMax said:


> Just make sure you keep it to 6 rods or less. I hate for you to be dq'd on a rules violation. I know EZ will be watching. (If you can find him) I hope those old magda's don't lock up on you! You may want to tear 'em down and oil up the drags. I would do this asap. As a matter of fact you should probably soak them in oil overnight.
> Gene


shouldnt you be out there waxing my boat??? Man- another country heard from over there........this thread is complete now. Dont worry about my magda's buddy- all i need them to do is last another few months then ill be dropping $800 on some convectors. Those magda's handle many many many 10+lb fish and they sure got alot of life left in them, especially come the 20th. I dont know though, daves bait got me as a 12:1 underdog.........i dont like that


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

ezbite said:


> oh, id say at least a 12:1 if you plan on running your (other blade) harness off your snoopy poles.


mmmmmhmmmmm im sure you went home and tied some....they are a one of a kind for sure bud, and they do pull fish as you seen. Dont go giving away my secrets now ok? Ill try to teach you everything i know. 

Come hawgfest time- just dont troll behind me, i dont leave many fish after i make a pass


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Gju42486 said:


> Those magda's handle many many many 10+lb fish and they sure got alot of life left in them,(


But how well do they last with 10+lb walleye's or steelhead


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Lundy said:


> But how well do they last with 10+lb walleye's or steelhead


reeeeeeel good (pun intended), want me to show you too lundy?


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

ezbite said:


> your better off with snoopy poles than those old worn out magdas. on second thought, fish the magdas in the hawgfest. that way you wont know what depth your fishing at or be able to reel them in if you get lucky and catch one:S . hahahahahaha!!


im sinking the trophy---your done


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Gju42486 said:


> im sinking the trophy---your done


And wham,with the knock out punch.....


LMAO........ you two ... r something else........ thanks for the laughs...


Frank


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

hey frank...he forgets he is dealing with the LAW over here....all it takes is one call to the coast guard down there and he will get "tied up" on his way in harharharhahahahahah i got friends


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Gju42486 said:


> hey frank...he forgets he is dealing with the LAW over here....all it takes is one call to the coast guard down there and he will get "tied up" on his way in harharharhahahahahah i got friends


Thats one dirty card trick there ... Georgie...

Just when you finished beatin down the ole timer to the end , ya tie on cement shoes and bu- bye.....my ole my...

Do bra Noc...

LOL

Frank


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

ezbite said:


> whooohahahahaha!!!bring it on mr 12 to 1!%


i like bein the sleeper. Just when all you old [email protected] forget about me....here i come tearing up the river 5mph slowe due to my cooler. Please, please forget about me, i dont want my name dropped to often in convo. You guys may have the experience......so im already behind the 8ball. I just started walleye fishing 3 months ago


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Honestly friday night at the party you two need to get married. I haven't seen fighting like this since I divorced my wife. I'll even buy the wedding cake.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

ezbite said:


> oh, Booo Hooo Hooo, that "im the rookie, new kid, youngster" crap is about as worn out as those magdas you'll be running. its getting close to crunch time pumpkin, time to put a pair of pants on!


dont you have to do some work at your job? Dont worrrrry buddy- ill let you know what to run the night before  Just save my phone number, your going to need it.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

SELL-FISH said:


> Honestly friday night at the party you two need to get married. I haven't seen fighting like this since I divorced my wife. I'll even buy the wedding cake.


will you walk tommy down the aisle?? He needs some coaching, or a gps to find the place- its almost like he needs hooked on phonics for small boat navigation :S


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

SELL-FISH said:


> Honestly friday night at the party you two need to get married. I haven't seen fighting like this since I divorced my wife. I'll even buy the wedding cake.


Maybe team Fishon and friends can teach everyone the chicken dance?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

SELL-FISH said:


> Honestly friday night at the party you two need to get married. I haven't seen fighting like this since I divorced my wife. I'll even buy the wedding cake.



Yeah no doubt dude, every freagin post on OGF is littered with one of the following or a few of each of these below. 

George telling OGF he hasn't caught a walleye in months. (we know you have you post the same pictures over and over  ) 
George is a rookie( to alot of OGF you are) 
Gorge forgot what a walleye looks like ( pm me for help on that one  ) 
EZ Bite's stinger spoons. BLA BLA BLAH (stinger's do catch fish though HA:B ) 
The old Thompson this and that (it is old your right about that) 
EZ's Trophy ( you gotta admit it's a fish killin machine) 
Worms don't catch fish (cough cough...keep thinking that one Pal..LOL) 
George telling OGF he caught 30 fish but it was slow....(that's one of my favorites Since when does 30 fish consitute slow..your maiden voyage was slooooowwww....
EZ bite can't catch fish.(I've seen pics so he does have proof HA) 
When George is fishing ( we all know when  ) 
George's return post from fishing...daily. (good stuff though and great reports) 
George is going to lay the smack down during Hogfest against the best Erie sticks on the lake..(we'll see next weekend and good luck on the west your gonna need it young Jedi) 

George feel free to copy and post any of my info on this post when you want to post...it's all the same anyways buddy!!!! 

Okay..Okay..Okay...after 5 months we finally get it guys...You guys really ought to get your own forum so you can bicker back and forth like the little girls you guys are!!!!


Okay..I'm done...I am available for a shoulder to cry on after 6 pm Mon-Friday...gotta work during the day.  :B 


By the way...the both of you guys are great (sometimes)  ...I'm just bustin your B&LLS in good fun.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

K gonefishin said:


> Yeah no doubt dude, every freagin post on OGF is littered with one of the following or a few of each of these below.
> 
> George telling OGF he hasn't caught a walleye in months. (we know you have you post the same pictures over and over  )
> George is a rookie( to alot of OGF you are)
> ...


yea that just about covers it


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

The spoon debate cracks me up. I will say that stinger did bring the first spoon of that kind out. At the time we were all running pro-kings and nk's . When we got are first stingers the paint was horrible but damn did they pull fish with paint or without. I don't know how the paint is now because I never run spoons but I will say one thing silver streak blades paint is awsome and I know they make spoons too. I have to give credit to stinger for being the first. But i would highly suggest that one half of the happy couple try the silver streaks. If I ran spoons they would be the one. See ya friday night. I hope I can refrain from crying at the wedding lol.........


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

K gonefishin said:


> Yeah no doubt dude, every freagin post on OGF is littered with one of the following or a few of each of these below.
> 
> George telling OGF he hasn't caught a walleye in months. (we know you have you post the same pictures over and over  )
> George is a rookie( to alot of OGF you are)
> ...


Maybe these two can get their own Sticky! How bout it Mods?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

No need to make it stick. They bicker so much, it stays at the top anyway! LOL!

I think whoever finishes lower than the other should have to sit on the lap of the other guy at the awards dinner. 

The wedding cake would be a nice touch.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

They should put their differences aside and get back together.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

uh oh the dawg pound is loose i better run..................................


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

I saw this driving down the road today


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

SELL-FISH said:


> I saw this driving down the road today


Hang on..Hang on...I just had to wipe the tears from my eyes and get up off the ground from falling out of my chair from laughing so hard. My girlfriend was bustin up and she doesn't even know you guys!!!... Scott that has to be the funniest picture EVER EVER posted on this website!!!!


----------



## Moonlighter (Jun 20, 2006)

SELL-FISH said:


> The spoon debate cracks me up. I will say that stinger did bring the first spoon of that kind out. At the time we were all running pro-kings and nk's . When we got are first stingers the paint was horrible but damn did they pull fish with paint or without. I don't know how the paint is now because I never run spoons but I will say one thing silver streak blades paint is awsome and I know they make spoons too. I have to give credit to stinger for being the first. But i would highly suggest that one half of the happy couple try the silver streaks. If I ran spoons they would be the one. See ya friday night. I hope I can refrain from crying at the wedding lol.........


Rather funny how the tackle companies mentioned here, among all the other's known in the region get so much credit for originality on something centuries old. Spoons and blades for that matter have only been in use in the Great Lakes for a few decades now but fisherman were catching fish with them elsewhere long before folks out here got hip to em. The example that stinger is credited with bringing to us was brought to us via Luhr Jensen and the once salmon rich waters of the west and not original to Stinger at all. Giving them or any local tackle company credit for being the first is not very accurate.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

scotty scotty scotty...........that was wrong on so many levels, but i gotta admit- i wasnt expecting that at all


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

George and Tom in no way am I saying you guys are gay.. Come on now it was a joke. I think you two are very entertaining.


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Moonlighter said:


> Rather funny how the tackle companies mentioned here, among all the other's known in the region get so much credit for originality on something centuries old. Spoons and blades for that matter have only been in use in the Great Lakes for a few decades now but fisherman were catching fish with them elsewhere long before folks out here got hip to em. The example that stinger is credited with bringing to us was brought to us via Luhr Jensen and the once salmon rich waters of the west and not original to Stinger at all. Giving them or any local tackle company credit for being the first is not very accurate.


Did i ever say any of them invented the spoon?? I was just stating that stinger was the first spoon of its stlye ( weight, size, action ) that really made an impact on Lake Erie walleye fishing. Man people on here are getting wayyyyy to serious.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Lighten up, Tom. It's all in good fun.

Remember what you said earlier in this very thread:



ezbite said:


> seems our good natured kidding around has offened some people on the site. humm..i could say something about those people, but my momma always said if you aint got nuthin nice to say, then shut up....


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Lighten up, Tom. It's all in good fun.


Let's call him Francis ! Oh man he is gonna catch hell on this one ! LOL !


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)




----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

I just busted up my big gut laughin so hard...... I'm in tears laugin over here..

Frank


----------



## Moonlighter (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey, sorry to ruffle you up since while you were cracking up about the spoon debate, but you did say it was a debate. I ws speaking more about paint, then the spoon itself. And while I'll give you Stinger created a blank with a unique shape, they were very far from the first to have one in the scorpion size, weight or action if that's what your referring too. Again, the Luhr Jensen brand had the extremely similar Needlefish decades before Stinger was ever an idea on paper. Took the MI, OH, PA and NY DNR's to introduce Salmon in the Great Lakes so companies like Stinger, NK, Pro King and so on could sell salmon spoons around here, so previously unknowing drift and cast Walleye fisherman could figure out you can troll for eyes. Stinger did nothing aimed at Walleye in the beginning, that was an accident thanks to some smart fisherman years ago. And nearly every product they sell is a knock off from someone like Luhr Jensen. Stingers are great, but I just feel Luhr Jensen was the true innovator of trolling products. No matter what lure you pull, I'd be willing to bet you've done a lot of it behind a Luhr Jensen product. Just want to give credit where it's due and it don't belong in Michigan.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

get out the gloves!!!! LOL!!! let this go by the wayside!!!! this thread has ran its course....10 9 8 7 ....


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

scott you got way to much time on your hands to go around to poor churches and change their signs around.....what nerve  

You redeemed yourself there, i was going to have to start wondering about you and kgone their for little if those acts continued


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

First off buddy its a website that takes me like two seconds to make it up. Do you really think I would take the time to drive to a church and do that?? It was not meant to hurt anyones feelings it was a joke.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

SELL-FISH said:


> First off buddy its a website that takes me like two seconds to make it up. Do you really think I would take the time to drive to a church and do that?? It was not meant to hurt anyones feelings it was a joke.


haha i may be from pittsburgh but that doesnt mean im that sloww man---im smurt! I know you didnt go to a church to do it  

Hello Jesus. Please be good to me on the 20th. if not, im really going to catch alot of sh!t from all the trashtalk


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Scott, I think there's a sign in front of The Plantation...  

You can sure tell it's getting close to tournament time around here! LOL!


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Awsome now iI don't have to drive down to the church. LOL. Can't wait for next week its gonna be a blast..


----------



## JoesEyedUp (Apr 18, 2006)

Yes it is getting close and i'm pretty pumped!

Hey Scott you ready for a few icy cold barely pops?


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

its getting close reeeeal fast, tempers are flaring- the gloves are coming out and the 4-6fters are waiting for us at the wall saturday morning---the true hawgfest slop will be out in full effect i think.

Heres my prediction- we are gonna be hit with a nice day finally, NE 5-10 waves 1-3 building to 2-4 at the end of the day :B


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

A few cases...


----------

